# Holiday Garland Wrap--a lace knitted shawl.



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my lovely newest shawl or wrap. It is such a joy to knit and it would look just great for an evening out, or maybe in the spring in the color green. I loved designing it and was addicted to knitting it and I couldn't stop until I was finished. The main body of the wrap was very easy to work with easily memorized pattern stitches.

Wrap yourself in this gorgeous lightweight wrap or stole for that special holiday event! The design features an elegant border worked on both ends, then, the main body of the wrap is laced with garlands of leaves! The stole is worked from the bottom up in halves and joined in the center. There are charts and written directions to make this a go-to accessory for your holiday wardrobe.

Finished measurements after blocking are: 14 ½ wide x 86 longa generous length for wrapping cozily around your shoulders!

Yarn: About 600 yards of fingering weight yarn. Sample was knitted with: 3 balls of Knitpicks Palette fingering yarn in color--Limeade Heather; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool: 231yards/ 50 gram.

Needles and Notions: 2 circular knitting needles in size U.S. 6. (One is for holding first half aside after completion), and yarn needle for working Kitchener stitch and weaving in ends and stitch markers.

You can purchase this pattern for $3.99 from several locations: Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy. Some links are provided here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holiday-garland-wrap
http://www.etsy.com/listing/172672859/holiday-garland-wrap


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Your Holiday Garland Wrap is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful! I love just about everything I ever see with leaves, but this is really delicate.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another beautiful scarf! Love the way the leaves seem to float up the scarf!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous, as always, and the photographs are wonderful.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful, I love your scarves, they are so feminine!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Superb designing.Fabulous work and colour..Love the photography.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love this delicate lace pattern. Great color for spring! 

Did I say spring? With all this snow and single digit temps we're having, I'm REALLY looking forward to that!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful! I was all set to purchase and thankfully read the info here first. It says knit in 2 parts and joined in the middle. Don't want a seam. So as I have only knit one shawl so far I have very little experience and wonder would it be so hard to knit in one piece and reverse the bottom/opposite edge to match beginning? 

Love the design and as my daughter will be getting married in Maine next fall during leaf season that would be just the thing to wear then, if I could make in one piece.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Your wrap/shawl is beautiful.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

(sigh)Your shawl is so pretty! I have yet to try & knit a beautiful shawl. I've seen so many pretty ones people have made. Guess I should put it on my :New Year's to do list.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Spectacular! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your shawl is gorgeous ! I love the colour ! I wish I could knit something like that but my skills are not nearly to that level ( yet) ! I will keep working at it ! Thank you for sharing .


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful color and beautiful work!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a really pretty one!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a really pretty one!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are wondering what it looks like in the back where I joined in the center--here are a couple of pics.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous!! I love the color!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

All your shawls are beautiful.


----------

